# Diamond Commercial -- Who Knows?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

http://music.sharemusic.com/_De-Beers-diamond-commercialmp3/audio/490708/1713.html

Yeah, if you are curious enough, you have already come in and will try the above link...

And, if you don't already know the origin of the melody that will play immediately after you navigate to the above location, and you like it, you will probably do a little research on your own to find out , right?

Members, consider this as a challenge for those diamond lovers, hahaha...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not that much of a challenge if you already know it. It's by a former member of 60's to 70's jazz rock ensemble. There - I didn't give too much away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

That sounds like the etude #2 By Hugh Fukovski, Very catchy, so what now?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

by karl jenkins, i believe it's called 'palladio'. it will be easy for you to find.

http://www.amazon.com/Karl-Jenkins-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1247998460&sr=1-1

dj


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Bond*

There is a group called Bond that plays electric violins that does this piece. See it here on You Tube.

Warning! They are dressed in what looks like see through lace underwear so be careful!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

kg4fxg said:


> Warning! They are dressed in what looks like see through lace underwear so be careful!


Heading there right away! Thanks.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Weston said:


> Heading there right away! Thanks.


hahaha, dude, you are funny!

Universeinfinite starts to love you... mmmmm...zzzuuuu...


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

david johnson said:


> by karl jenkins, i believe it's called 'palladio'. it will be easy for you to find.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Karl-Jenkins-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1247998460&sr=1-1
> 
> dj


Hey, DJ, nice research!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

This is the video version of the diamond commercial:


----------

